# GEM BUTTER Jar 5lb



## Gunsmoke (Jul 22, 2018)

Hi all, I dug one of these 15 years ago and I know it's not rare, but I think certainly scarce. It has the correct glass insert and zinc screw closure. I only have the Red Book # 9 and I was wondering if the Jar has increased or decreased in value since then. My jar is not mint but it's in good shape with no cracks or chips. I have yet to see one on Ebay or the auction houses so I'm in the dark on value. Thanks for any info. Kelley


----------



## coreya (Jul 23, 2018)

I'm afraid that jar is way above my pay grade!! Would love to see pictures of it. It seems that the interest in fruit jars has cooled somewhat over the last 5 to 10 years and collectors seem to be dwindling. I have seen jars that several years ago would sell for 15 to 20 bucks each now you can't give them away!


----------



## nhpharm (Jul 23, 2018)

Going from memory, but the last one I am aware of selling (squat) sold for around $1100-$1200.  Greg Spurgeon can give you an idea of value.


----------



## Gunsmoke (Jul 27, 2018)

Thanks guys. If I remember how to put a pic up I will. Been a member here since 2003 but was away for awhile then had to rejoin with a different user name. I've forgotten a lot about using this forum.


----------



## Gunsmoke (Jul 27, 2018)

Here are some pic's (I hope) lol


----------



## cookie (Aug 3, 2018)

$750 range


----------



## Gunsmoke (Aug 22, 2018)

Thanks cookie! It hasn't changed much then since Red Book #9. Appreciate the reply, Kelley


----------



## cookie (Aug 22, 2018)

Kelley - good candidate for NAG Auction


----------

